# Central Coast RR Fest video



## curlyp (Sep 4, 2009)

Here is a cab ride video on the D&P Mountain Railroad from the Central Coast Railroad Festival held last October.



* I cant figure out how to imbed video, I will try later


----------



## ddevoto (Jan 22, 2008)

Paul, Just copy and paste the link to the video, much easier.


----------



## curlyp (Sep 4, 2009)

Here is the link to the video

"http://youtu.be/hB2R6pjIyb4"


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

nice long run with good track work. 
thanks for sharing it.


----------

